# Gina Carano is an American Gladiator



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
http://www.nbc.com/American_Gladiators/bios/













*SO HOT!!!!!



*


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, American Gladiator just got a fan here. I can get lost in her eyes.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> Well, American Gladiator just got a fan here. I can get lost in her eyes.


be careful what you say she will beat your ass


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

johnfromthe219 said:


> be careful what you say she will beat your ass


I'd give her GOOD money for that.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

johnfromthe219 said:


> be careful what you say she will beat your ass


She can beat my ass any day. Or whatever other body part she damn well feels like :thumb02:

I was already looking forward to this show as I was always a fan of the old show, but now it's "Must See TV".


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

NICE, isn't hulk hogan the host?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ugh, how could you gina? i loved you! 
well, i guess at least she won't need to worry about uglying up her face fighting while she's doing that silly show...


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Such good news. This was an awesome show. I always watch it when I can on ESPN classic. Her being on there makes it even better. Im thinking about trying to get on it.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

lol they revived an awesome show because of the writers guild strike and pulled out a gina oh hell ya.


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

:wink03:Gina Carano













:bye01:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

ahaha the rocks cousin is in this shit pile

aka

TOA


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

what channel?


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

bigaza said:


> what channel?


Whichever channel NBC is on for you.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Saw the show, it was ok. Every time I saw 'Crush' though I think my wife got annoyed. Video of her 'specialty' - Joust - Probably my favorite event.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

It was ok.

I was able to wipe the drool off the floor every time Gina came on.

I'm disappointed that they took out my favorite part of the Eliminator though, the end where they crashed through one of the 4 fake walls and had the chance of running into a gladiator who was trying to stop then.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

haha I think it was even more corny than the original. Still hilarious and entertaining though, me and all my buddies enjoyed ourselves, laughing at the scripted bullshit and failures of the Contenders. Oh and drooling over Gina Carano, holy shit, I never realized how hot she was.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I liked it when Gina threw her guard on that chick in the pyramid climb challenge, lol. Is it just me or has she gotten a little thicker? Gina is so hawt.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I think the show's pilot kicked ass. Gina Carano was silly.

Nickeloden 'Guts' for adults. Dig in and enjoy it while its on the air.

Just wait for the celebrity episodes.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> I liked it when Gina threw her guard on that chick in the pyramid climb challenge, lol. Is it just me or has she gotten a little thicker? Gina is so hawt.


Yah I noticed that too haha. I was screaming "SHES GOT HER IN THE CLOSED GUARD YES", I was telling all the guys she was a Mixed Martial Artist and super hot.

She could put me in her guard any time, I loved to be triangle choked by her.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ha,
that was awesome.

Gina beat the crap out of that 2nd girl who was on her knees the entire time.


----------



## Dreadnok (Jan 7, 2008)

I've always liked that show, but now that Gina is on it.......It just might be the most important show on television. lol


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

It's kinda funny because she is the only chick on the show who is actually hot, and not a man. Actually I must say, I wouldn't mind tapping Helga's fine ass.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

silvawand said:


> It's kinda funny because she is the only chick on the show who is actually hot, and not a man. Actually I must say, I wouldn't mind tapping Helga's fine ass.


Dude i'd be all over that.



....


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> Is it just me or has she gotten a little thicker? Gina is so hawt.


Yeah, she fights at like 140 usually I think? They have her weighing 155 on the show, I'm sure she had to put on some weight so she didn't look so small, after all, she is a gladiator, a super sexy one at that :thumb02:


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Deadpool said:


> Dude i'd be all over that.
> 
> 
> 
> ....


I really hope you realize the Helga comment was sarcasm.....


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

http://www.nbc.com/American_Gladiators/video/#mea=202668



Gina aka CRUSH knocked that girl silly. lol


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Most important question in MMA today:

*Can a fan 'nut-hug' a female fighter?*

If not, what term applies?!

I vote clam-hugger.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> Most important question in MMA today:
> 
> *Can a fan 'nut-hug' a female fighter?*
> 
> ...


Tit-hugger.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

silvawand said:


> Tit-hugger.


beef curtain hugger


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

beef curtain...thank you for putting that image in my head:sign04:

they all have nicknames on that show or something? and she's crush? when is this on, I have to watch.

She's about 5'8" i think somebody said, she prolly had to pack on some muscle resulting in weighing 155, and everybody knows those medical scales from hell weigh heavy.

Where are all the uptight bastards who think women can't fight now? Oh yeah.. getting bitch-slapped by their mom.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> beef curtain...thank you for putting that image in my head:sign04:
> 
> they all have nicknames on that show or something? and she's crush? when is this on, I have to watch.
> 
> ...


Comes on Monday night on NBC, 8/7C. And no, Gina aka Crush isn't really muscular. Check out the video link i posted a few posts above. Shes like the only Gladiator to not have body building on her resume.


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

dude she was the only american gladiator to actually stand against her own against the the actual contenders. the other gladiators suck ass, but at least you gotta see huge ass camel toe on stealth on the second episode of the gladiators.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Hellga > Crush


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Hellga > Crush


You mean, Manga! lol..


----------



## SgtSixpack (Feb 13, 2007)

SgtSixpack said:


> :wink03:Gina Carano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at her proelite profile, she is so nice and smiley and wants to punch you in the face. Great. Makes me sort of want to start to do some fighting sport, atm I only have about 9 yrs in the gym with a 400lb deadlift for 4 reps @ about 13.5-14st.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i would love to put my hotdog in here bun


----------

